#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Ceremony held at Kaonoi Temple for new Buddha image

## dirtydog

*Ceremony held at Kaonoi Temple for new Buddha image*
_Patcharapol Panrak

_ Kaonoi Temple in Sattahip held a Praputtamongkolborpit Buddha image      molding ceremony for installing a Principle Buddha in the Temple Hall on      December 3.

     Temple Abbot Maha Chokechai Puttasako led the ceremony.      Prarajwisuthimaethee, head abbot of Chonburi Province, and Chai and Mrs      Sa-Ngun Nantanapornchai, chairman and chairwoman of the Laities made      donations to construct a Principle Blessed Buddha. Abbot Leng of Sattahip      Temple, Abbot Lai of Na Jomtien Temple, Abbot Ton of Kaonoikiriwan Temple,      and Abbot Joi of Nongnamkiew Temple sat at the four points of the compass.

    Maha Chokechai Puttasako said that Kaonoi Temple is constructing this      remarkable Temple Hall on a mountain, which is nearly complete. However, the      temple lacks capital. Sattahip residents and other followers had made      donations for the Praputtamongkolborpit Buddha image molding ceremony,      prominent amongst them being the family of Chai and Mrs Sa-Ngun. They asked      to preside over the ceremony for installing the image in the Temple Hall.      This Buddha is 40 inches tall and 80 inches wide.

    More donations were made during this day, and the income raised will be used      to complete the construction of the Temple Hall as soon as possible, because      at this time the temple is not able to ordain priests. Until that time they      must be ordained at Sattahip Temple.



 Pattaya Mail

----------


## jizzybloke

Any more pictures of this DD?

----------

